# 69 TO AC Condensor



## MSW57 (Nov 7, 2016)

*69 GTO AC Condensor*

I have removed my radiator and getting ready to replace it. While I had it out, I wanted to replace the hideaway vacuum pods. Can I remove the AC condensor to get to them? If so, any quick tips on how to pull the AC condensor out? (I looked at it last night and it wasn't readily apparent out to pull it out) 
If not, what is the best way to get to the vacuum pods?


----------

